# Surrogacy poll



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry for crashing your thread. Just wanted to let y'all know that I've posted a poll re "surrogacy and advertising in the UK" in the Voting room. Even if you're not directly involved with surrogacy, you have an opinion, so *please  *vote. (There have been 64 views but only 19 votes!) If I get a big enough response I would like to forward the results to my MP! 

To make it easier to find, here's the link; http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22132.0

Thanx stax,
F x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Done !


----------

